# ساعدوني ساعدكم الله مطلوب نماذج ادارية جاهزة



## anwar_helwani (12 يناير 2007)

لو سمحتم لو تملكون بعض النماذج الجاهزة لادارة الاعمال المكتبة لدي من متابعة اعمال المهندسين و الرسامين و حتى المصممين , بحيث اضبط سرعة العمل و اعرف اين وصل العمل و اين توقف و اين كا بطيئا عن طريق بعض التقارير اليومية ....

ولكم الفضل كل الفضل شاكراً اهتمامكم و جزاكم الله ذلك يوم الحساب ان شاء الله


----------



## مزاجـــــي (14 يناير 2007)

ولماذا لم تفكر بطريقةٍ أفضل وأسرع وأدق 
عن طريق برنامج كمبيوتر 
عوضاً عن استخدام الاوراق!!

تحياتي


----------



## fanar (15 يناير 2007)

عربي والا انجليزي


----------



## anwar_helwani (18 يناير 2007)

*ما تفرق عربي او انكليزي دان فضلكم*

شاكر جهودكم


----------



## arch_alshaye (19 يناير 2007)

أتمنى أن يفيدك هذا الرابط


----------



## fanar (20 يناير 2007)

this site have a huge amount of Project Management templates .... if you need more let me know

http://www.vita.virginia.gov/projects/cpm/templates.cfm


----------



## nagopc (24 يناير 2007)

ممكن تحدد طلبك حتي يمكن لنا مساعدتك.
ليس من المعقول ان نرسل الاف من ما لا تريد او لا ينفع تحت مسمي ما لدينا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 يناير 2007)

الموقع الذي ارسله الاخ فنار يبدوا ممتاز جدا انصح به للجميع


----------



## sima (27 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------

